# What to expect from a baby born at 35 weeks?



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

My neighbor is having a baby right now. They transported her to a larger hospital over an hour away because he is only at 35 weeks gestation. I know some of you have had preterm babies, and I am wondering how you experiances were.
What might not be fully developed yet?

SHould she expect an NICU stay?

Should I go get her some preemie clothes?

What would help her out, espessially if she can go home and he can't?

Thanks!


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

Some babies are ok, some babies need more help. It's more common to have the baby in a warmer for awhile to help with breathing, body temp regulation, etc.

Chances are, baby will be coming home with her!


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

and at altitude. He weighed 4.6lbs. Due to altitude he had to go to a lower elavation NICU in Denver (we live in the mtns), but just for 3 days then he was returned to the mountain nicu where we stayed for 17 days. Even though I had the steroid shots his lungs were still quite immature and he couldn't keep his body temp up. He wore preemie clothes for about 2-3 months! I was so grateful that people went out and bought him special preemie clothes and diapers as it was so depressing to see him swimming in normal nb clothes! He was also on oxygen for almost 3 months, but that had a lot to do w/ our altitude (10,200 feet). At 35 weeks and at sea level I expect your friends child will "recover" quickly and grow fast!
Kimberley


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

Thanks, I am glad your son is OK!


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

It's different for each baby. I had a mom I knew who had her son at 36 wks and he was 6 lbs and was fine! He came home right away. I've also known babies born at 38 wks w/ breathing problems. My son was 7lbs when he was born and probably could've worn preemie clothes. He finally fit into 0-3 mos clothes at a month. Give her our best and give us an update on her new baby!


----------



## jljeppson (Jul 18, 2004)

My first son was born at 3-4 days past 35 wks. He was 6lbs 7oz and went home at the normal discharge time. He had a little trouble learning to nurse (suck reflex wasn't so great) but after the first two weeks, he was a pro and we've never been able to tell a difference. He's always been right on target or a little bit ahead of his age group.

jen
mother to Jordan-6, and homebirth mom to Jared-4, Joseph-2, and James-9mths


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

It depends on the baby, I guess.

My little brother was born at 38 weeks, weighing 6 lbs....and his lungs were not developed and he spend 2 weeks in the NICU, and came home on his due date.

My mom, who had c/sections, demanded the "shake test" via amnio that tests for lung maturity for her next baby when they wanted to take him at 39 weeks...he wasn't mature yet. At 40.5 weeks, he was good to go. Otherwise, he would have likely been in the NICU, too. Weird, huh?

Different babies need different cookin' times....my mom cooks 'em slow!

Hope the baby is ok!!!!


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

My daughter was born right at 36 weeks. She was fine. We went home after 2 days. She was a little bit of a slow nurser at first. She weighed 5 lbs. 4 oz. and wore preemie clothes and diapers for a few weeks.


----------



## Katana (Nov 16, 2002)

I think it depends on the baby, the doctor, and the hospital policy.

My dd was born right at 36 weeks. She was six pounds even, and 19 inches long. She was fine. She wore preemie clothes for maybe three weeks, then was in regular newborn clothes. I remember I had her wear hats for six months, I was so worried about her head being cold, as they kept saying to me, make sure her head stays warm.

It was the hospital's policy that every baby born before 37 weeks stay at least a week. I didn't know that, when we went in. She was in the big NICU for about two days, and then moved up to the baby nursery, in a slightly more urgent part than just the regular baby nursery, for a couple days after that.

She never had any problems, but it was a huge shock to me that she had to stay in NICU, and the NICU was not very AP friendly. I only got to see her maybe fifteen to thirty minutes a day, and they didn't let me hold her, or bf her.

If the mom has to go home without him, I'd suggest contact with her as much as possible. Even if you can't see her, call her, or do something to let her know you're there.

If he's in NICU, or even if he has to stay in the regular nursery part a little extra, it's a shock, and then when the shock wears off, it's frightening and stressful and hard. It's really hard to be alone and in silence, when all you can think about is, is my baby okay? When is he coming home?

Definitely buy him clothes or toys or some kinds of presents. It helps the parents hope and have something to look forward to.

Good luck to her.


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

Well, he wasn't born after all. She is on magnesium sulfate (according to the daddy) to keep him in as long as possible.


----------



## wende (Oct 4, 2003)

Ahh, the fun of magnesium. I was on that for a while. It sucks. Hopefully they can keep the baby in until 36 weeks. I think most hospitals will let you go after that and usually things are just fine.

My ds was born just under 32 weeks and was in the NICU for 3 weeks. He was 4lbs 8oz when he was born and other than not being able to regulate his temp or nurse well at first, he was just fine. Now at 13 months old you'd barely be able to tell that he was premie.


----------



## Faith (Nov 14, 2002)

I had a baby born at about 36 weeks.

She was born at home. She came out perfect, pink, breathing, perfectly fine.









But







(There has to be a 'but!')..... She did have some serious nursing issues. She just didn't have much of a sucking reflex yet.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Most babies will be just fine at 35 weeks but better to keep them in. Mine was born at 34 weeks and was just fine for the most part but it was hospital policy that she had to saty in the NICU for at least 24 hours and once they are in they can't get out until they are feeding well and gaining weight (even thoguh they didn't fo anything I couldn't have done at home). She did have nursing issues but I think those were complicated by NICU routien. My midwife wanted to keep me in labor for a week so that she wouldn't have to go to the NICU. There was never any discussion of steriod shots or anything. My brother and I were also born at 34 weeks and I was fine, he had breathing issues and was never quite right. I attribute his issues to his lack of O2 right after birth. They weren't major but still annoying. neither one of us were allowed to nurse but it was 1974 and Dr.s didn't know crap about nursing. My last baby was 37 weeks and couldn't have been healthier.


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

As far as I know the baby is still in there, haven't seen dad in a few days. The hospital is over an hour from here and he is pretty much camped out there so I guess I will know something soon. I think they are trying to keep the babe inside mama til 37 weeks, so I am sure everything will be fine.

Unfortunately, she had problems bfing her toddler, and "she turned out fine" so she probably will not even attempt with this one.


----------

